# DT Swiss 350 vs. 240



## bicyclemark1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Is there a noticeable difference in performance in performance between these two hubs? I'm having a set of wheels built and the price difference between the two is $350. Is spending the extra money justified?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

350 is heavier, made in Taiwan. Same drive mechanism. Not as many options as the 240, but a really good hub.


----------



## masont (Feb 6, 2010)

It's only like 50g heavier too. I think they may put the 18 tooth star ratchet drive in the 350 and the 36 in the 240 these days also, which on a road bike shouldn't affect much. If you want extra points of engagement it's about a $50 upgrade. I've built a bunch of wheels with them - they're great value.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

The 36T upgrade is a lot more than $50 now, it is $100 now for both of the ratchets. You can also order thru a Trek dealer the 54T ratchet that DT Swiss makes for their wheels, same price though at $100 for the pair.

As said though, weight is the main difference and I would think quality as well. I will let you know in a couple of weeks, Reynolds is having to fix my carbon wheels again and for the hassle are swapping their hubs and spokes out for DT Swiss 240's and Aerolite spokes at no charge.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

TJay74 said:


> ...As said though, weight is the main difference and I would think quality as well...


What, specifically, is quality in this case?


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I would venture to bet DT uses a nicer hub shell that is stronger and lighter in the 240's, but that is purely a guess.


----------

